# rv salvage yards in ca?



## cashinob

Are there any salvage yards in Ca? I would like to replace and upgrade some of the parts on my trailer.


----------



## utmtman

Re: rv salvage yards in ca?

Affordable Rv Surplus 14673 Spring Branch Rd, Redding, CA 96003
(530) 879-9501 http://www.affordablervsurplus.com
Surplus & New RV

All Auto Truck Recycle, Rancho Cordova, CA
1-800-477-3086
â€œMH & vehicle partsâ€

All Rite Calif. - 1500 Shelton, Hollister, CA 95023
1-800-642-9988 http://www.all-rite.com/index.php
This is a new part manufacture/dealer location
Collision-repair parts for all types RV exteriors.
Entry Doors, Windows, compartment doors, siding, etc

Alltronics 2300-D Zanker Rd. San Jose, CA 95131
1-408-943-9773
12 vdc relays, 24 vdc relays, misc electronics, electrical

Amack's Rec 1256 E. Main St Woodland, Ca. 95776
1-877-662-9658 http://www.amacksrvs.com/ Click on Service & Repair
Source for Alpenlite Parts (man. by Western RV) Have the last 5 #'s of your RV's vin to order parts.
They bought the molds etc for Alpenlite parts & they manufacture replacements.

American Vintage Trailer & Scooter Co. Los Angeles, CA
1-323-932-1406 E-mail: trailergod@earthlink.net
Specialize in restoring and renting pre-1950 trailers. Extra used vintage trailer parts,
especially 1950's Airstreams and pre-1950 Spartans.

Bill's RV - Salvage Yard Hollister, CA 95023
1-219-522-1569
RV salvage

Boeing "Surplus" of So. Calif. 3 locations, "This is Surplus Sales&Auction"
Check web site for list of material, items, tools that are available at each location.
Long Beach (Administrative Offices, Sales facility)
3460 Cherry Avenue Long Beach, California 90807
1- 562-593-5521 http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html
Also
El Segundo (Sales facility)
900 N. Sepulveda, El Segundo, California 90245
310-364-6244 (All visits/inspections are by appointment only)
http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html
Also
Huntington Beach (Sales facility)
5301 Bolsa Avenue, Huntington Beach, California 92647
714-896-2895 (All visits/inspections are by appointment only)
http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html

C & G Trailer Service. 9241 Sonrisa Street, Bellflower, CA 90706
1-800-662-3790 E-mail: cgtrailer@aol.com
Authorized Airstream service center.

Cranes R.V. Refrigeration Inc. 25 California St., Vallejo CA, 94590
1-707-552-0337 - Fax: 1-707-552-0929 or 1-800-309-0535
http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/ email: Allan@CranesRV.com
Rebuilt RV refrigerators, cooling units, and used hard to find parts for RV refrigerators.

D & B WHEELS INC. 4409 Mission Boulevard, Montclair, CA 91763-6020
1-909-590-1702.
Wheels, tires, accessories, new and used.

Discount Van, Truck, RV PO Box 13075 Long Beach, CA 90803
1-800-414-0485 Monday - Friday 8AM - 5PM
http://www.discountvantruck.com/contact-us.htm
We have more than just Van, Suv, RV furniture

Empire RV Parts 2283 Business Way Riverside, CA 92501
1-951-328-8380 http://www.empirervparts.com/index.asp
This is factory replacement parts source for Weekend Warrior and Rage'n parts

Faxon Auto Literature 1655 E. 6th St. Corona, CA 91719
1-800-458-2734
Repair manuals, paint chips, owners manuals, sales literature.

Glen-L recreational veh. 9152 Rosecrans Avenue Bellflower, CA 90706
1-562-630-6259 fax: 1-562-630-6280 http://www.glen-l.com/campers/glenlrv.html
Plans/Frames/Parts/Siding/Doors/Windows/Tanks/Electrical, etc.

Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. Roseville, CA
1-916-782-3178
Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.

Also; Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. Bakersfield, CA
1-805-831-5451
Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.

HOCKETT RV CENTER 20962 Maurice Lane, Sonora, CA 95370
1-209-532-1899.
Most any part for most any RV; Solar battery chargers, appliances and water systems.

Howell's RV Appliance Repair 11366 N. Woodside Avenue Santee, CA 92071
1-619-441-0066
New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.

Also; Howellâ€™s RV Appliance Repair 1162 Greenfield Dr., El Cajon, Ca. 92021
1-619-441-0066.
New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.

INCA Plastics Moulding Co., Inc, 948 Belmont Street, Ontario, CA 91761
http://www.incaplastics.com
"Since 1959, RV Waste and Water Tanks supplier to most Recreational Vehicle manufactures"

Inland RV Parts and Service 391 Elizabeth Lane, Corona, CA 91720
1-800-877-7311. Parts for older Airstream trailers.

Marty Mooreâ€™s Inc. 4019 Hicock Street, San Diego, CA 92110;
1-619-299-3720; FAX: 1-619-299-1850.
Complete RV repair and parts supplier large supply of new and rebuilt parts for Revcons.
Will ship nationwide.

Mather Auto Wrecking/Mather's Auto Dismantlers 4095 Happy Ln Sacramento, CA 95827
1-800-822-6110, or 1-916-366-8211
We buy Chrysler, Dodge, Plymouth, Mitsubishi wrecks. Specialize in Dodge motor homes.

McBrides Service & Supply Co. 13788 Oaks Avenue, Chino, CA 91710;
1-800-421-7788; FAX: 1-909-590-0196 E-mail: charlie@workhorseparts.com
Rare motorhome wheels and chassis components.

Midway RV Service 8301 Bolsa Ave. Midway City, CA 92655
1-714-897-1926
Parts available include FMC custom accessories, innovations and manuals

Pelland Enterprises Arnold, CA
1-800-216-2786 http://www.pellandent.com/
Hehr window glass beading/moulding, holding tanks, water tanks etc.

Rexco RV Door Mfg Co. 1912 Augusta Ct., Ontario, Ca. 91761
1-909-930-1520
Not Salvage but they Mfg. RV doors and frame assmeblies to your spec's, also aluminum siding.

Rexhallâ€™s Overstock Lancaster, California 93534
1-661-726-0565 or 1-877-566-8674, Fax: 1-661-726-5813 E-Mail: Billr@Rexhall.com
windows, kwikee steps, cabinet doors, heavyduty tag axles for ford and chevy

RVs Corp. - Recreational Vehicle Ser., RR #2M140, Morgan Hill, CA 95037
1-800-821-2266, or 1-408-779-3173.
Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory.
Original parts and services and owners manuals.

RV Doctor George 1142 Dixieanne Avenue Sacramento CA 9581
1-916-927-7837, Fax 1-916-927-3866 Email: doc@rvdoctorgeorge.com
Parts, parts and more parts

RV Parts Outlet 817 W. 9th St. San Jacinto, Ca. 92583
1-909-487-6967
RV salvage yard specializing in new, used and discontinued parts.

RV Recyclers 3391 Fitzgerald, Ste B Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
1-916-635-9303, FAX 1-916-635-3776, or 1-888-635-9303
All used parts from 1990 and newer stock; refrigerators, generators, furnaces, waste tanks,
windows and more. New parts available also.

Walt's RV Surplus 372 Tullock, Rialto,CA
1-909-823-0563, FAX 1-909-823-8515
New/Surplus RV parts. Specializing in Fleetwood, National and Cobra RVs.


----------



## trev0006

Re: rv salvage yards in ca?

Thanks for the info, was looking for the same thing.








> utmtman - 1/6/2010  8:10 AM
> 
> Affordable Rv Surplus 14673 Spring Branch Rd, Redding, CA 96003
> (530) 879-9501 http://www.affordablervsurplus.com
> Surplus & New RV
> 
> All Auto Truck Recycle, Rancho Cordova, CA
> 1-800-477-3086
> â€œMH & vehicle partsâ€
> 
> All Rite Calif. - 1500 Shelton, Hollister, CA 95023
> 1-800-642-9988 http://www.all-rite.com/index.php
> This is a new part manufacture/dealer location
> Collision-repair parts for all types RV exteriors.
> Entry Doors, Windows, compartment doors, siding, etc
> 
> Alltronics 2300-D Zanker Rd. San Jose, CA 95131
> 1-408-943-9773
> 12 vdc relays, 24 vdc relays, misc electronics, electrical
> 
> Amack's Rec 1256 E. Main St Woodland, Ca. 95776
> 1-877-662-9658 http://www.amacksrvs.com/ Click on Service & Repair
> Source for Alpenlite Parts (man. by Western RV) Have the last 5 #'s of your RV's vin to order parts.
> They bought the molds etc for Alpenlite parts & they manufacture replacements.
> 
> American Vintage Trailer & Scooter Co. Los Angeles, CA
> 1-323-932-1406 E-mail: trailergod@earthlink.net
> Specialize in restoring and renting pre-1950 trailers. Extra used vintage trailer parts,
> especially 1950's Airstreams and pre-1950 Spartans.
> 
> Bill's RV - Salvage Yard Hollister, CA 95023
> 1-219-522-1569
> RV salvage
> 
> Boeing "Surplus" of So. Calif. 3 locations, "This is Surplus Sales&Auction"
> Check web site for list of material, items, tools that are available at each location.
> Long Beach (Administrative Offices, Sales facility)
> 3460 Cherry Avenue Long Beach, California 90807
> 1- 562-593-5521 http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html
> Also
> El Segundo (Sales facility)
> 900 N. Sepulveda, El Segundo, California 90245
> 310-364-6244 (All visits/inspections are by appointment only)
> http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html Goodyear Tires
> Also
> Huntington Beach (Sales facility)
> 5301 Bolsa Avenue, Huntington Beach, California 92647
> 714-896-2895 (All visits/inspections are by appointment only)
> http://www.boeing.com/assocproducts/..._cal/main.html
> 
> C & G Trailer Service. 9241 Sonrisa Street, Bellflower, CA 90706
> 1-800-662-3790 E-mail: cgtrailer@aol.com
> Authorized Airstream service center.
> 
> Cranes R.V. Refrigeration Inc. 25 California St., Vallejo CA, 94590
> 1-707-552-0337 - Fax: 1-707-552-0929 or 1-800-309-0535
> http://www.gasrefrigeration.net/ email: Allan@CranesRV.com
> Rebuilt RV refrigerators, cooling units, and used hard to find parts for RV refrigerators.
> 
> D & B WHEELS INC. 4409 Mission Boulevard, Montclair, CA 91763-6020
> 1-909-590-1702.
> Wheels, tires, accessories, new and used.
> 
> Discount Van, Truck, RV PO Box 13075 Long Beach, CA 90803
> 1-800-414-0485 Monday - Friday 8AM - 5PM
> http://www.discountvantruck.com/contact-us.htm
> We have more than just Van, Suv, RV furniture
> 
> Empire RV Parts 2283 Business Way Riverside, CA 92501
> 1-951-328-8380 http://www.empirervparts.com/index.asp wheels
> This is factory replacement parts source for Weekend Warrior and Rage'n parts
> 
> Faxon Auto Literature 1655 E. 6th St. Corona, CA 91719
> 1-800-458-2734
> Repair manuals, paint chips, owners manuals, sales literature.
> 
> Glen-L recreational veh. 9152 Rosecrans Avenue Bellflower, CA 90706
> 1-562-630-6259 fax: 1-562-630-6280 http://www.glen-l.com/campers/glenlrv.html
> Plans/Frames/Parts/Siding/Doors/Windows/Tanks/Electrical, etc.
> 
> Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. Roseville, CA
> 1-916-782-3178
> Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.
> 
> Also; Holiday RV Super Stores Inc. Bakersfield, CA
> 1-805-831-5451
> Specializing in vintage Airstream and Holiday Rambler parts.
> 
> HOCKETT RV CENTER 20962 Maurice Lane, Sonora, CA 95370
> 1-209-532-1899.
> Most any part for most any RV; Solar battery chargers, appliances and water systems.
> 
> Howell's RV Appliance Repair 11366 N. Woodside Avenue Santee, CA 92071
> 1-619-441-0066
> New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.
> 
> Also; Howellâ€™s RV Appliance Repair 1162 Greenfield Dr., El Cajon, Ca. 92021
> 1-619-441-0066.
> New, used and reconditioned RV appliances.
> 
> INCA Plastics Moulding Co., Inc, 948 Belmont Street, Ontario, CA 91761
> http://www.incaplastics.com cars
> "Since 1959, RV Waste and Water Tanks supplier to most Recreational Vehicle manufactures"
> 
> Inland RV Parts and Service 391 Elizabeth Lane, Corona, CA 91720
> 1-800-877-7311. Parts for older Airstream trailers.
> 
> Marty Mooreâ€™s Inc. 4019 Hicock Street, San Diego, CA 92110;
> 1-619-299-3720; FAX: 1-619-299-1850.
> Complete RV repair and parts supplier large supply of new and rebuilt parts for Revcons.
> Will ship nationwide.
> 
> Mather Auto Wrecking/Mather's Auto Dismantlers 4095 Happy Ln Sacramento, CA 95827
> 1-800-822-6110, or 1-916-366-8211
> We buy Chrysler, Dodge, Plymouth, Mitsubishi wrecks. Specialize in Dodge motor homes.
> 
> McBrides Service & Supply Co. 13788 Oaks Avenue, Chino, CA 91710;
> 1-800-421-7788; FAX: 1-909-590-0196 E-mail: charlie@workhorseparts.com
> Rare motorhome wheels and chassis components.
> 
> Midway RV Service 8301 Bolsa Ave. Midway City, CA 92655
> 1-714-897-1926
> Parts available include FMC custom accessories, innovations and manuals
> 
> Pelland Enterprises Arnold, CA
> 1-800-216-2786 http://www.pellandent.com/ tires
> Hehr window glass beading/moulding, holding tanks, water tanks etc.
> 
> Rexco RV Door Mfg Co. 1912 Augusta Ct., Ontario, Ca. 91761
> 1-909-930-1520
> Not Salvage but they Mfg. RV doors and frame assmeblies to your spec's, also aluminum siding.
> 
> Rexhallâ€™s Overstock Lancaster, California 93534
> 1-661-726-0565 or 1-877-566-8674, Fax: 1-661-726-5813 E-Mail: Billr@Rexhall.com
> windows, kwikee steps, cabinet doors, heavyduty tag axles for ford and chevy
> 
> RVs Corp. - Recreational Vehicle Ser., RR #2M140, Morgan Hill, CA 95037
> 1-800-821-2266, or 1-408-779-3173.
> Parts available for 1973-76 FMC 2900R all molds, tooling, dies, fixtures, large parts inventory.
> Original parts and services and owners manuals.
> 
> RV Doctor George 1142 Dixieanne Avenue Sacramento CA 9581
> 1-916-927-7837, Fax 1-916-927-3866 Email: doc@rvdoctorgeorge.com
> Parts, parts and more parts
> 
> RV Parts Outlet 817 W. 9th St. San Jacinto, Ca. 92583
> 1-909-487-6967
> RV salvage yard specializing in new, used and discontinued parts.
> 
> RV Recyclers 3391 Fitzgerald, Ste B Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
> 1-916-635-9303, FAX 1-916-635-3776, or 1-888-635-9303
> All used parts from 1990 and newer stock; refrigerators, generators, furnaces, waste tanks,
> windows and more. New parts available also.
> 
> Walt's RV Surplus 372 Tullock, Rialto,CA
> 1-909-823-0563, FAX 1-909-823-8515
> New/Surplus RV parts. Specializing in Fleetwood, National and Cobra RVs.


----------



## samson smith

cashinob;61499 said:
			
		

> Are there any salvage yards in Ca? I would like to replace and upgrade some of the parts on my trailer.


 
Finding parts for select models is very difficult task since many earlier generations are no longer in production and consequently the parts. The problem is that many people have when looking for parts including brakes, wheels, tires and engine parts is not many auto superstores or garages carry these parts in stock.


----------



## John@Glen-L.com

Gentlemen,

I don't know how it got started, but Glen-L is NOT a supplier of RV parts. 

Glen-L sells plans & patterns to build your own boats. We also sell a few plans & patterns for trailers, campers and rv's. But we do not sell any "Parts/Siding/Doors/Windows/Tanks/Electrical, etc." for rv's of any type.

We continue to get phone calls from folks asking for these items which we do not sell; please help us inform your friends and fellow rvers that they're wasting their time and phone charges by calling us.

Of course, if they (or any of you) want to build a boat, please feel free to call or check our website.

Thank you.

John Brantuk
Glen-L.com Webmaster


----------

